# Awarded Paph. Nimit



## rdlsreno (Sep 7, 2007)

Candace okerodded me to post my Awarded plant. So here it is! Its only a HCC nothing like a FCC but still thankful.

Ramon


----------



## bwester (Sep 7, 2007)

That is quite impressive!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Candace (Sep 7, 2007)

Psst. Tell them where you got it and how much you paid for it. I love a good story:> It's one of the nicest Nimit's I've seen. Congrats to you!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 8, 2007)

IT'S ONLY a HCC??!!! How many are awarded that each month????
You're too modest Ramon!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2007)

Ernie likes.  Nice job. 

-Ernie


----------



## paphreek (Sep 8, 2007)

Well grown! Congratulations!:clap:


----------



## Heather (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely and congratulations!! You all have a very nice judging area.  Ours is Paph. stingy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats! Nice photo, also, Ramon.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 9, 2007)

Candace said:


> Psst. Tell them where you got it and how much you paid for it. I love a good story:> It's one of the nicest Nimit's I've seen. Congrats to you!



OK Candace. I got it at Trader Joe's last year for less than $20 dollars. It had a bloom and doubled it size in a year. It came from Matzui as Allan mentioned at the meeting.

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Sep 9, 2007)

I love the background on the plant! There was a society member about 3 years ago who won an award, I think an HCC on a phal she'd bought at Bel Air for $11.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 9, 2007)

rdlsreno said:


> OK Candace. I got it at Trader Joe's last year for less than $20 dollars. It had a bloom and doubled it size in a year. It came from Matzui as Allan mentioned at the meeting.
> Ramon



:clap:WTG :clap: That's great!:clap:
so does that make it Paph.Nimit 'T.J.'? or just plain 'Joe'?


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 9, 2007)

Excellent!!! Very nice photo! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Sep 12, 2007)

That's SUPER COOL!
I too have some Paphs from Trader Joes. None have been awarded, but I sure have my eye on one. Time will tell.

Congratulations!!!!

That's VERY NICE!

Craig


----------

